# This is probably most (all) of us....



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/news/2019/01/10/overweight-operator-fat-guy-carry-lessons-videos


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Not guilty! 6' 2" 205#.

GW


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I am a fatso, and I needed the lesson. I ain't too keen on carrying a gun up front though.
I might do something that I can't undo.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I ain't that fat.
And, since my last, um, adventure, I've lost a lot of weight that I'm gonna be careful to not regain.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL! That was funny stuff right there!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well since I am 5'8" and 165 I don't think I qualify


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I ain't that fat.
> And, since my last, um, adventure, I've lost a lot of weight that I'm gonna be careful to not regain.


Yes, Steve. Buy now you can appendix carry without having to worry about your appendix. (again. They Don't grow back!)


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I find 6:00 carry very comfortable. It counterbalances belly weight which decreases my lower back pain. When I go for a long walk or walk the dog I carry my full size SIG .45 at 6:00 & it hardly prints. It's the suburbs. I would never 6:00 carry in a crowd. Robbed & killed by my own gun, I wouldn't be the first.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, maybe some of us. I was one of them 35 years ago....at 405 lbs. 170 now.


----------

